# Removing Music, keeping Dialog from Video, Good Software to do this ?



## muziksculp (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi,

Any suggestions for a good software to remove Music from Videos, but keep the dialog ? 

i.e. Youtube trailers, or any other videos that I would like to re-score to my music, but keep the dialog. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 29, 2018)

OK, I found this on Youtube, Looks like Adobe's Audition is a good application to do this.


----------



## premjj (Aug 30, 2018)

You might want to try Xtrax Stems by Audionamix. It's on sale right now.


----------



## MrHStudio (Aug 30, 2018)

I’ve used adobe audition but I didn’t do too well with it for that purpose


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 30, 2018)

premjj said:


> You might want to try Xtrax Stems by Audionamix. It's on sale right now.



Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## pmcrockett (Aug 30, 2018)

Haven't attempted it myself, but I've seen YouTube videos of people doing music removal with Magix SpectraLayers.


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 30, 2018)

If the dialog is completely in the middle you can use M/S Phase cancellation remove the audio and just have the dialog:

http://blog.youdownwithfcp.com/2010/06/29/how-to-remove-vocals-from-music-with-phase-cancellation/

And if you're using Logic you can do it this way



This is showing how to remove the voice from a song. SO just do it the other way to try remove the music and retain the dialog


----------



## nicolasjlaget (Oct 15, 2018)

RX 7 by Izotope. It’s miraculous. Straight up voodoo.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2018)

nicolasjlaget said:


> RX 7 by Izotope. It’s miraculous. Straight up voodoo.



+1

Yup. I ended up using it on a project, iZotope RX 7 Standard version (Music Rebalance), it did a great job in isolating the vocals from the music.


----------

